# The FCC gets to work on letting internet TV compete with cable



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*The FCC gets to work on letting internet TV compete with cable*

(engadget.com) - It's far from a done deal, but the FCC has taken a step towards putting internet TV service on a par with cable and satellite. On Friday it announced the adoption of a proposal (previously floated by chairman Tom Wheeler) that would give TV providers that stream their channels over the internet, the same access to content that satellite and cable TV services have. So far, internet providers aren't classified as a "multichannel video programminng distributor", but if they were that could have forced programmers to negotiate with the likes of Aereo, instead of merely suing them....

Full Story Here


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215692-fcc-moves-to-expand-competition-between-internet-video-and-pay-tv/


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/215692-fcc-moves-to-expand-competition-between-internet-video-and-pay-tv/


Whoops - didn't see that post......

I'll lock this one. Thanks......


----------

